# 7MM08, 25-06, 243 or 270



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I am planning on surprising the wife with a rifle for xmas or her birthday next month. I know I am running out of time and this will probably be a xmas eve purchase If I try for xmas. :shock:

These are the 4 calibers I am down to. I have a good idea of the one I want to get but I want to solicit some opinions from you experts out there on which caliber you think is the best out of these 4. She is pretty stout and can handle my 300 win mag ok. But I want to make sure she is as comfortable and accurate as possible.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

What will she be using the gun for? I got a 7-08 for my wife and am very impressed with it.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

.270 or 25.06. With .270 being more versatile.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

mtnrunner260 said:


> What will she be using the gun for? I got a 7-08 for my wife and am very impressed with it.


Deer and Elk.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Remington Model 700 .270 WIN

Stick a decent scope on there and she'll be able to shoot anything from 110-120gr reduced recoil loads to 150-160gr. Elk slayers. Doesn't get much more versatile than that, IMO.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would of said the .25-06 until you said elk. 

Now I would go with the .270.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I think all of the calibers listed will do everything you want on deer and elk out to a certain range. I was recently down the same road you are with buying a rifle for my wife... First, I bought a Tikka T3 270 WSM that I put a muzzle brake and recoil pad on and the recoil was very very mild. The gun itself was just a little too long and bulky for her, so I went and got a Savage .243 for her that fits her small frame a lot better. 

Moral of the story, I would not be so worried about which of the calibers listed, but the overall fit of the rifle. I know a lot of people would never dream of shooting an elk with a .243, but I am not one of them!! ;-)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how you summoned the courage to refer to your wife as stout on a public forum..You are a brave man!! Now back to the question lol, of those 4 I would go .270 but I would toss into the mix a Savage 111 6.5x284. Recoil is lower than a .270 but it can do everything a .270 can up to 140gr bullets and if shooting beyond 300-400 it will out perform the .270 hands down.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you summoned the courage to refer to your wife as stout on a public forum..You are a brave man!!


I had this exact same thought but figured it could have been worse...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Talk about an "oh ****" moment. I was pretty sure stout meant sturdy or of strong body but you guys got me thinking. I looked it up and uhhh??? Uh oh? Ya lots of heavy set or even worse.... fat references. I did find the definition I was looking for eventually. Honey if your lurking on here remember I meant strong of body by this term; and oh ya your present is no longer a surprise


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been mighty impressed with my 15 year old boys 7mm08... so far, he has tipped over 3 cow elk, 3 antelope and 1 deer (his other deer have been with a ML). Its pleasant to shoot and on animal performance has been great. 

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I was going to go with the 7mm-08 or .270 but now I think you should really just forget about the caliber and focus a single shot or something with long slow action that takes plenty of time to load.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Of those choices, .270. But if you're going with short action, why not a .308? It is superior to all of the other choices in just about every way you can look at it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

GaryFish said:


> Of those choices, .270. But if you're going with short action, why not a .308? It is superior to all of the other choices in just about every way you can look at it.


I agree!!!! I have a special place in my heart for the 308 and my wife knows it. If I buy her that she will know I had alternate motives for this purchase. ;-)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

270 And if she ask how she looks holding it don't say stout.:shock: It could be loaded. Sounds like she getting great Christmas present.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Of the 4 calibers you mentioned I would go with a 270 for deer and elk.

Mrs Goob used a .270 back in the day and was very proficient with it uh....considering she always closed her eyes when she pulled the trigger.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It goes without saying that women don't get caught up in that "my Dad can beat up yer Dad" nonsense so make sure the stock is wood, nice-lookin' wood.

Trust me, I know little about guns but a lot about women.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Browning White Gold Medallion.....BEAUTIFUL!

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail-historic.asp?fid=001B&cid=035&tid=021

Model 700 CDL

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-cdl.aspx


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It goes without saying that women don't get caught up in that "my Dad can beat up yer Dad" nonsense so make sure the stock is wood, nice-lookin' wood.
> 
> Trust me, I know little about guns but a lot about women.


First we got a guy callin his wife "stout", now we got a guy claim to know a "lot" about women...hum, I am thinking both you fellers need to be heading down to Jared's and hope it works.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> First we got a guy callin his wife "stout", now we got a guy claim to know a "lot" about women...hum, I am thinking both you fellers need to be heading down to Jared's and hope it works.


Just make sure you don't go to Jihad's...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I know what you mean Goob and I will definitely go that route. I really like both those options you presented KineKilla. I think I'm down to the 270 or the 7mm 08. I would keep the 25-06 in the mix but I have to eliminate it due to it being on my short list to purchase for myself. I don't think the 243 gives enough versatility for elk even though I know it can be done. 

Thanks for all the input so far everyone.


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

Savage lady hunter in the 7mm08.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen 4 elk harvested cleanly with a 140 bullet from a 7-08. Ranges from 135 to 360 yards. All bullets exited and they went down quickly.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mtngoat690 said:


> Savage lady hunter in the 7mm08.


I like it! Im gonna look into this gun thanks. I really like the savages


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I shoot a 7mm-08. I've killed coyotes, pronghorns, deer and elk with it. I love the caliber and the gun (Browning A-bolt). The .270 gives a bit of an advantage on finding ammo, but they have a little more recoil. 

Good luck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Women = short action = 7 mm08


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I shoot a 7mm-08. I've killed coyotes, pronghorns, deer and elk with it. I love the caliber and the gun (Browning A-bolt). The .270 gives a bit of an advantage on finding ammo, but they have a little more recoil.
> 
> Good luck!


same gun, same load, wouldn't the recoil be the same?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> same gun, same load, wouldn't the recoil be the same?


Strange as it may seem, some rifles kick harder than others shooting the same loads. A lot of felt recoil depends on the design of the stock and how it fits the shooter.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It may be ugly as sin but I can tell you that a limbsaver will tame most recoil pretty good. I have several old milsurps that kick like mules and with my shoulder could hardly shoot them anymore. I put limbsavers on all of them and have no issues at all shooting them or with the recoil. That includes a couple of Mosin carbines with the steel butt plate on them and launching 190 gr chunks of copper coated lead out of them.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

7-08


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> Strange as it may seem, some rifles kick harder than others shooting the same loads. A lot of felt recoil depends on the design of the stock and how it fits the shooter.


I thought I mentioned "same gun". Interesting enough, bullet wight @ same velocity, same gun, but from a different round... i.e 100gr @ 3000fps from 25-06 or 100gr @ 3000fps from a .257 Roberts... can have a different felt recoil. The general rule as I understand it is that the straighter the case, the less felt recoil given everything else being equal. The old H&H rounds where notorious kickers because of the taped cases.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Aside from the design (weight, configuration, etc.)of the firearm itself (as mentioned by Critter) the only other thing that comes into play with regard to felt recoil is Newtons Third Law. Nothing else matters.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

So did you end up getting the gun for xmas? Or did you decide to wait for her birthday?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Xmas pinched the funds down as I feared. **** kids!!  I am doing it for her birthday. Pretty much sold on the 7-08 right now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the 7-08 is a great round. Versatile but hits hard enough. 

Good pick.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I got a 7mm-08 for my 14 year old son. After the cow elk hunt this year I would say it's a winner. I was totally impressed with it and the recoil is low enough for a young kid or woman. So that would be my vote. Or just buy all four and then let her pick the one she likes and you keep the rest.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> I got a 7mm-08 for my 14 year old son. After the cow elk hunt this year I would say it's a winner. I was totally impressed with it and the recoil is low enough for a young kid or woman. So that would be my vote. Or just buy all four and then let her pick the one she likes and you keep the rest.


I like the way you think!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

On another note. I got my son a Thompson venture. And after shooting it and amazed by it I went and got one for me and one for my daughter. I'm sold on those rifles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> On another note. I got my son a Thompson venture. And after shooting it and amazed by it I went and got one for me and one for my daughter. I'm sold on those rifles.


Hey, post a review on these rifles will ya? I think single shots are awesome and really create a challenge that few have experienced in the field.

I'd love to hear accuracy reports, fit / finish, likes & dislikes.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Hey, post a review on these rifles will ya? I think single shots are awesome and really create a challenge that few have experienced in the field.
> 
> I'd love to hear accuracy reports, fit / finish, likes & dislikes.


Bax,
I'm not much of a writer and don't have a lot of time.but I'll give it a try if I get a chance to sit down for a bit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Bax,
> I'm not much of a writer and don't have a lot of time.but I'll give it a try if I get a chance to sit down for a bit.


I'll make a deal with you, if you write a review, I'll finally post a review of this:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/55930-dumped-my-ars.html


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

AF CYN said:


> I shoot a 7mm-08. I've killed coyotes, pronghorns, deer and elk with it. I love the caliber and the gun (Browning A-bolt). The .270 gives a bit of an advantage on finding ammo, but they have a little more recoil.
> 
> Good luck!


Probably one of the only times I have heard someone refer to a .270 as a harder kicking gun. Most of the time it is the other way around with people suggesting the .270, because of the lack of recoil.

Though, you are right to the point of 5 units of recoil energy.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My son got a deer hist first season at age of 12. I loaded down the Barnes 120 grain on reduced recoil loads and sighted it in with full power loads unbeknownst to him. He was hunting with full juice loads also unbeknownst to him and didn't know the difference. Put down a 2 point from about 250 yards in one shot. Great round.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Hey, post a review on these rifles will ya? I think single shots are awesome and really create a challenge that few have experienced in the field.
> 
> I'd love to hear accuracy reports, fit / finish, likes & dislikes.


Not sure but isn't the Venture a box fed bolt action?-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Not sure but isn't the Venture a box fed bolt action?-----SS


Ha ha ha you are right!

I read the post so quick that I read what I wanted to read.... No wonder my wife gets mad at me so much


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Of the 4 calibers you mentioned I would go with a 270 for deer and elk.
> 
> Mrs Goob used a .270 back in the day and was very proficient with it uh....considering she always closed her eyes when she pulled the trigger.


To be honest, I voted for the 270 cause when we had this conversation the time before I voted for the 7mm-08, and the time before that I voted for the 25-06.

I guess the 243 would be OK if the wood was nice and it had a Mannlicher stock.

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well I wasnt able to scratch the money together for my wifes gun as planned. Raising kids and horses brings alot of unexpected financial liability. Anyway, I appreciate all the input from everyone. I'm leaning heavily towards the savage lady hunter in 708 when the funds are available. If not I'll be loaning her my trusty win mag for this season if she is lucky in the draw. Good luck to all. The app periods opens in a few days!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ...
> I guess the 243 would be OK if the wood was nice and it had a Mannlicher stock..




Ain't nothing prettier than a Mannlicher stocked rifle with nice wood. Never seen one that was real great on the accuracy side but He**, sometimes pretty is enough.


----------

